# Quand même



## Zanos

Hola!Bonjour!Sé que se trata de un caso chungo pero si alguien me diera unas correspondencias de eso en español se lo agradecería muchisimo.Y algun ejemplito por favor.Je suis perdu..


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Zanos said:
			
		

> Hola!Bonjour!Sé que se trata de un caso chungo pero si alguien me diera unas correspondencias de eso en español se lo agradecería muchisimo.Y algun ejemplito por favor.Je suis perdu..


 
Ejemplo 1 (sentido *refuerzo de una expresión de sorpresa o enfado*)
_Tu aurrais pû nous appeller en arrivant chez-toi, *quand même*_
Nos podrías haber llamado al llegar a tu casa, *qué menos*.

_Tu ne vas tout de *même* pas me faire la tête parce que je t'ai empêché de te tabasser avec Vincent? _
*No irás encima* a ponerme mala cara porque no te haya dejado pegarte de tortas con Vincent?

Ejemplo 2: (sentido de *a pesar de*)
_Ça ne fait rien, dit-elle: on m'ouvrira *quand* *même*, on me connaît_
No pasa nada, dijo ella: me abrirán *de todas formas*, me conocen

Ejemplo 3 (sentido de *sin embargo*)
_Elle n'a *quand même* pas encore couché avec tout Marseille!_
_*No te vayas a creer* que se ha acostado con toda Marsella._

_Algunos ejemplos los he sacado de atilf_
http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/visusel.exe?35;s=1153113315;r=3;nat=;sol=0;

Carlos


----------



## valerie

- Il est malade, mais il est venu quand même: Esta enfermo, pero ha venido igualmente (aun estando enfermo)
- Les asthmatiques peuvent-ils quand même faire de l'exercice? Pueden hacer ejercicio igualmente los asmaticos (= aun siendo asmaticos)
- Je voulais quand même te dire merci: Te lo agradezco igualmente (aunque no me lo hayas podido conseguir)

Mi diccionario traduce por _sin embargo, a pesar de todo_. Pero creo que 'quand même' es un poco más ligero e informal, por eso lo he traducido por _igualmente_ en los ejemplos anteriores

Tambien se puede usar de manera un poco distinta:
Il ne va pas venir quand même?!: No se atreverá a venir?! No tendrá la osadía de venir?!

Aqui adjunto definición y ejemplos literarios de atilf:


Segun Atilf:
*Quand même*, *tout de même*, loc. adv. concessives. Synon. *malgré tout*.
a) Fam. Quand même. En dépit de tel fait, de telle situation. David était profondément honoré, tandis que Lucien était aimé quand même, et comme on aime une maîtresse malgré les désastres qu'elle cause (BALZAC, Illus. perdues, 1843, p.652). Là il peut à loisir s'enfoncer en plein coeur une de ces preuves auxquelles il faut croire quand même (MURGER, Scènes vie boh., 1851, p.160):

24.  Je connais un bar à pastis, près de la place Maubert. Ils font demi-tour. Les sirènes sonnent l'alerte (...).  Ça ne fait rien, dit-elle: on m'ouvrira quand même, on me connaît.  Tu te saoules toujours?
VAILLAND, Drôle de jeu, 1945, p. 29.

 [*Soulignant le caractère inacceptable, scandaleux d'une hypothèse*] Synon. pourtant. Et de qui veux-tu qu'il soit? Elle n'a quand même pas encore couché avec tout Marseille! (PAGNOL, Fanny, 1932, I, 2e tabl., 6, p. 96). Je l'ai pas estourbi quand même? Merde! Ça m'est égal, mais j'ai l'oignon qui ferme, qui s'ouvre (CÉLINE, Mort à crédit, 1936, p.390). Maigret ne pouvait quand même pas aller s'asseoir sur le sable de la plage, parmi les mamans (SIMENON, Vac. Maigret, 1948, p.17):

25. ... je m'installerais au grenier avec mes livres de classe. Je n'emporterais quand même pas Bergson; il ne fallait pas exagérer!
SAGAN, Bonjour tristesse, 1954, p. 100.

 [*Souligne l'expression d'un sentiment admiratif ou étonné*] Monsieur Antoine, on en aura vu, quand même, en ces années, dites? On en aura vu de toutes! (MARTIN DU G., Thib., Épil., 1940, p. 824):

26. Je m'en vas l'attacher haut [la jument], rapport aux coups de pompe. Tape-t-elle bien du devant, hein, quand même?
BERNANOS, M. Ouine, 1943, p. 1414.


----------



## valerie

bueno, Carlos, no he visto tu mensage a tiempo. Eso me pasa por hacer demasiado cosas a la vez...


----------



## Zanos

Merci bien!Vous etes sympa!


----------



## fleurduvin

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​*
Quand même
*Qu'est-ce ça veux dire en Espagnol? " ...mais j'ai quand meme bien hate de parler avec toi"

Merci!


----------



## Francisco Javier

*Hola FleurDivine.*.quiere decir ; 

pero es que bastante..ganas tengo de hablar contigo...

pero es que tantas prisas tengo de conversar con vos...
*
Saludos *_espero le sirva mis ejemplos _

Hola, me olvide de rectificar ; *même */* hâte* se le debe poner un accent circonflexe  *^*  , en Francés antiguo era _mesme_ y _haste_ pero la "s"  se fue perdiendo... la transformaron en *^*. como por ejemplo _hospital _..ahora es* hôpital.

Saludos
*


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos

j'ai du mal trouver l'equivalent de "quand même" que l'on utilise pour nuancer un propos. Par exemple: "tu ne peux quand même pas dire que ..." ou bien "c'était quand même un bon concert".

Pour le retranscrire, il me semble qu'on peut utiliser tampoco, mais l'emploi de tampoco est un peu plus complexe et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il convienne dans tous les cas.

Quelqu'un a une suggestion ? Merci.

HH


----------



## Dlyons

"a pesar de todo" ?


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

ah oui, "a pesar de todo" me semble bien convenir.

merci


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour! 

_Tampoco_ signifie "non plus", ça ne peut jamais rendre l'idée de "quand même". Le problème est qu'en français "quand même" a des usages différents qui supposent donc des traductions différentes selon le contexte...

En général, "*aun así*" fait l'affaire, si c'est au sens un peu atténué de "malgré tout" ("Aun así el concierto fue bueno."). L'équivalent plus familier est "_*igual*_", employé comme adverbe ("Igual me gustó").

Pour ce qui est de ton premier exemple, "Tu ne peux quand même [=tout de même] pas dire que", c'est différent, car le sens est "aller jusqu'à..." : "Tu ne vas quand même pas manger tout le chocolat tout seul!" = "tu ne vas pas aller jusqu'à tout manger..."  Dans ce cas, il me semble que l'idée pourrait être rendue par l'impératif négatif : "_*No me digas que*_...", "tu ne vas pas me dire que..." (plus familier : "_*No me vengas con que*_...", "ne viens pas me raconter que..."). Si le degré d'indignation est encore plus fort : "_*Ni se te ocurra*_ comerte todo el chocolate!"

Autre type d'emploi : "Elle pourrait quand même me dire merci!" Lorsque "quand même" signifie "au moins" on le traduit par... "*al menos*". "Al menos podría darme las gracias!"

J'espère que tout ça n'est pas trop confus!


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

Merci beaucoup. C'est très clair.


----------



## liseron

Merci cabezota pour tous ces détails, car moi aussi je me suis toujours demandé quel était l'équivalent de quand mème en espagnol..


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La phrase *"c'était quand même un bon concert",* aurait pu être prononcée pour diverses raisons, alors que le concert m'avait vraiment plu:

A.- Je lance la phrase spontanément, comme une exclamation pour moi-même: "*Fue un buen concierto*" (ou: "_Ha sido_ un buen concierto"). Dans ce cas-ci, on omet la traduction de "quand même".

B.- Mon accompagnateur/trice se plaint du directeur et je lui dis: *"Pues fue un buen concierto",* montrant mon désaccord avec lui/elle.

C.- Un incident quelconque nuit le concert et je dis: *"Pese a todo, fue un buen concierto"* (ou bien: _"Aún así, fue un buen concierto")._ 

En français, on aurait pu dire "c'était quand même un bon concert" dans les trois cas. Dans les deux derniers cas, après la phrase, resterait sous-entendu "...malgré tout".


----------



## Carmencita

Disculpad si está mal escrito... Lo oigo decir, pero no sé exactamente cuál sería la traducción. Quién me ayuda?? Gracias!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Carmencita,

Comme même no me dice nada. Supongo que te refieres a *quand même *
Dependiendo del contexto tiene varias traducciones, puede significar sin embargo, a pesar de todo, al menos.
Saludos


----------



## Carmencita

Ah!! Claro!! Ahora ya está claro! Era "quand mëme", sí, sí. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Anthon5

Muy pero, muy correcta esa aclaracion!


----------



## yserien

Bravo,quand même, no quand mëme


----------



## yserien

Pour mieux comprendre "quand même" expression fort enraciné dans le parler des gens, je vais ajouter des phrases "synonymes" pour ainsi dire.
Cependat.
Toutefois.
Malgré que.
Nonobstant, néantmoins, ces deux-là je pense que c'est de l'argot.
Vous étes tous priés de me corriger.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir



yserien said:


> Pour mieux comprendre "quand même" expression fort enracinée dans le parler des gens, je vais ajouter des phrases "synonymes" pour ainsi dire.
> Cependant.
> Toutefois.
> Malgré que. bien que + subjonctif
> Nonobstant, néantmoins, ces deux-là je pense que c'est de l'argot. Pas du tout, et bien au contraire, surtout _nonobstant_.
> Vous étes tous priés de me corriger.
> À votre service


 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pedroveg

merci beaucoup des vos corrections


----------



## enrique_tng

Pueden ayudarme con el significado de meme en estas dos frases?

Merci

a declare la mariee qui portait quand meme un longue robe blanche...

la liste de mariage etait meme deposee sur internet


----------



## Domtom

-
Por tu primera frase, mira esto:

quand même .


----------



## weikuan

Hola :

En la primera frase seria : la novia quien llevaba *sin embargo* un largo vestido blanco.
En la segunda = sentido de "i*ncluso*" (incluso pusieron la lista de boda en  Internet...)


----------



## enrique_tng

Merci por su ayuda a todos


----------



## danidrums

Es correcta esta expresion en francés?

*Tu est un très bon élève et tu apprends rapide comme même!* 

Había oído "quand même" pero nunca "comme même"...¿¿existe en francés?? y si existe...¿¿qué significa??


Merci!!


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que lo que has oído es "quand même", pero es que la nasal de ese "quand" puede ser fácilmente confundida por un hispanófono [k. Que nos lo ponen difícil los franceses, danidrums; qué vamos a hacer.


----------



## Paquita

Es, desgraciadamente, un error cada vez más frecuente de ciertos alumnos, e incluso de estudiantes ; pero es incorrecto...

cuidado:
Tu es un très bon élève et tu apprends rapidement  quand même
pero no significa nada = las dos partes de la frase se contradicen ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Tienes razón, se trata de _quand même_.
¿De donde viene esta frase? ¿La ha oído? ¿Refleja el lenguaje oral?
Porque de la misma manera se tendría que decir: _rapidement_.

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT: *Et moi qui croyais que personne n'avait répondu


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, y puestos a corregir, se escribiría "tu es" (falta también muy típica de estudiantes de francés lengua extranjera)


----------



## danidrums

no no, no la he oído, la ví escrita y me chocó porque siempre había tenido la idea de que se usaba el "quand même" en contextos similiares, y al ver "comme même" me extrañó no haberlo oído nunca...

Por cierto, gracias por el detalle del "rapidement", no me había fijado


----------



## danidrums

cierto...tampoco me había fijado en la conjugación del être....hoy no me fijo en nada jejejeje...estoy espesito...

merci merci merci!!!


----------



## yserien

Un français/e écrit volontiers "cependant,toutefois,néanmoins et un long etc au lieu de quand même. Au moins de mon mon temps.50 ans en arrière.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



yserien said:


> Un français/e écrit volontiers "cependant,toutefois,néanmoins et un long etc au lieu de quand même. Au moins de mon mon temps.50 ans en arrière.


Il y a une petite nuance qui différencie les mots, assez neutres, que tu nous proposes et l'emploi de "_quand même !_".
_Quand même !_ traduit depuis la surprise à l'agacement en passant par l'incrédulité ou la consternation.
- Tu as eu une mauvaise note: tu es un bon élève quand même !: étonnement
- Après la dispute de l'autre jour et les insultes proférés tu ne va pas l'appeller quand même !: incrédulité / consternation
- Tu pourrais faire attention quand même !: agacement

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## danidrums

je croire que j'en ai compris....merci beaocup!!!

Á bientôt!!


----------



## Idward

Bonjour à tous!

Que proposeriez-vous comme traduction de quand même dans cet extrait? j'avais pensé à "por lo menos"...

"Quand même étrange, chez moi, cette manie, où que j'aie été, de toujours à un moment donné prévoir le jour où j'allais devoir en décamper vite fait"

Autre question concernant le même extrait (c'est pour ça que je ne crée qu'un topic). Dois-je garder ce même style sacadé lorsque je traduis ou alors reformuler la phrase? 

Merci bien!


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Quand même étrange" es, para mí, similar a "que c'est étrange/comme c'est étrange"

Qué extraña es, en mí, esa manía/qué extraña resulta en mí esa manía

_(de poder prever siempre, en cualquier lugar donde haya estado en un momento dado, el día en que tendría que largarme de allí rápidamente)._


----------



## Evitxu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos!
Hay una expresión que se emplea mucho en el lenguaje oral y no he conseguido encontrar la traducción al español, intuyo el sentido pero no lo asimilo. La expresión es *quand même*, que obviamente no es cuando mismo, en alguna ocasión he intentado usarla como *cuando menos, o al menos*. ¿Es correcto?
Merci!!


----------



## carlotalafargue

En principio sí, es correcto... 
Si nos pones un ejemplo de cuándo y cómo la utilizas tal vez podamos ayudarte un poco más.


----------



## fifi73

Hola, nunca se como se traduce "quand même"....como, por ejemplo en "il n'est quand même pas très grand"  o "même si tu es fatigué, tu pourrais quand même venir"...
Gracias por su respuesta !


----------



## Pinairun

fifi73 said:


> Hola, nunca se como se traduce "quand même"....como, por ejemplo en "il n'est quand même pas très grand" o "même si tu es fatigué, tu pourrais quand même venir"...
> Gracias por su respuesta !


 

AUNQUE estés cansado, podrías venir. 
A PESAR DE QUE no es muy grande.

Saludos


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola! 
Normalmente yo lo traduzco por "de todas maneras". En tus ejemplos funciona, aunque se tiene que hacer un cambio de orden. 
De todas maneras no es muy alto.
Aunque estes cansado, podrías venir de todas maneras. 

También se puede traducir por "aun así". 

No estoy de acuerdo con Pinairun: 
"Aunque" traduce "même si" y no "quand même"
"A pesar de que no es muy grande" me da la sensación de ser una frase inacabada.


----------



## Pinairun

Keiria said:


> ¡Hola!
> Normalmente yo lo traduzco por "de todas maneras". En tus ejemplos funciona, aunque se tiene que hacer un cambio de orden.
> De todas maneras no es muy alto.
> Aunque estes cansado, podrías venir de todas maneras.
> 
> También se puede traducir por "aun así".
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con Pinairun:
> "Aunque" traduce "même si" y no "quand même"
> "A pesar de que no es muy grande" me da la sensación de ser una frase inacabada.


 

Si, comparto tu punto de vista.
Mis ejemplos son frases inacabadas, sólo intentaba hacer resaltar el empleo de "quand même" en oraciones concesivas.

Espero que, con todo, Keiria pueda ver el sentido de su frase dentro del contexto en que se halle.
Saludos


----------



## fifi73

Ok, pensaba que existia una palabra como quand même pero que no conocia y es solo que se utilisan distintas palabras segun el sentido 
Gracias !!
**** Regla 2. Martine(Mod...)


----------



## Esc_Lost

"... Ça fait quand même des mois que il se dit cela "

Qué significa ? Ando un poco perdida .. Mi nivel es un poco basico y no se muy bien como encajar eso.

Gracias

Hace ya meses que dice eso                   ¿?¿?¿?
o .. Hace al menos unos meses que dice eso ¿?

es que no se que singificado de todos darle !!


----------



## chlapec

La frase tiene un tono de reproche, como yo la interpreto (con contexto, ayudaría más). Algo así como "Il se dit tous les jours: -je vais étudier dur cette année ci; mais il ne commence toujours pas à le faire..."
En ese caso, yo propondría, p. ej.: "*Pues ya* hace unos meses que se lo ha propuesto"


----------



## Esc_Lost

Si , se supone que va un poco con reproche.. 
Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda!!  

Hasta otra, Besazos..
Y disfruta del verano


----------



## Davidjan

Hola, queria saber exactamente que significa en este sentido Quand Même. Se que es a pesar de todo, pero no lo entiendo bien en este sentido.

Gracias


"Je te souhaite de bonne fête a toi aussi et amuse toi bien. tu me manques un peu quand même...mais ça va; le temps passe vite!"


----------



## misteryoda

hola!
no pienso que hay una traduccion literal pero ...
en este sentido yo lo traduzco como:
"_la verdad_ yo te extraño tantito"


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Davidjan,

"Quand même" est une locution  adverbiale qui sinifie "malgré tout", "tout de même"  ou "cependant"

malgré tout :  a pesar de  todo (Larousse)
[quand  même] desde luego (Larousse)
[cependant] no  obstante (Larousse)

Je crois que dans ton exemple , "quand même" signifie "malgré tout"

Yul


----------



## Davidjan

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
*Buscar primero en los hilos ya existentes por favor*​ 

Que quiere decir la frase: j'ai quand même des sentiment pour toi. Es como, yo tengo a pesar de todo sentimientos hacia ti?.

gracias


----------



## Titi137

Hola:

así es. Podrías también decir en francés "malgré tout" en lugar de "quand même" con el mismo sentido.

Saludos,


----------



## Pirandello

*Nueva pregunta*​

Salut!

Dans la chanson de Pascal Obispo, "l'important c'est d'aimer" je voudrais traduire l'expression: Qu'on goûte à l'opium d'aimer quand même

Comme quand on sourit à ceux qu'on aime
Qu'on goûte à l'opium d'aimer quand même
D'aimer quand même...
D'aimer quand même..

Cela serait quelque chose comme: Que saboreemos al opio de amar al menos

Ayuda por fa...

_________________________
Añado el enlace hacia la letra:
http://www.paroles2chansons.com/paroles-pascal-obispo/paroles-l-important-c-est-d-aimer.html
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Goûter: catar, probar.
quand même: a pesar de todo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Endurero

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos
 Buscar primero en los hilos ya existentes por favor*

*​Hola, a ver si me podeis decir exactamente que significa esta frase que me despista mucho al final con "quand meme", supongo que será "même"

Hihi merci mais tu t'en sort bien quand meme 

Viene del siguiente contexo: le comento que ella sale muy graciosa en la foto y le comento a la vez que no sé muy bien que adjetivo usar para describir (graciosa) y le puse varios,.. con lo que me contestó eso.



Saludos y gracias


----------



## Endurero

Perdón por haber repetido tema, por lo que veo era mas común esa duda de lo que yo pensaba.

Entonces lo que vendría a significar sería:

Hihi merci mais tu t'en sort bien quand même

Jiji, gracias pero te las arreglas bien a pesar de todo


¿Podria servir la traducción?


Gracias Gévy por redirigirme al hilo!!!


Saludos


----------



## Blechi

Yo diría
Jiji, gracias. Sabes arreglártelas lo mismo.


----------



## rositafr

*Nueva pregunta*​
Necesito saber como traducir quand même en esta frase: Tu peux rester quand même.
Se trata de una chica que está en casa del chico y él le dice esto.
Es de una novela francesa, La vie enmieux

_______

SOURCE: La vie en mieux, Anna Gavalda, Le Dilletante.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## jprr

Hola:

Sí, ¿pero qué pasó? ¿de qué va con ese "quand même"?

igual te podés quedar.


----------



## cmarx

¡Buenas! 

No tengo una traducción real pero es una expresión para decir que la chica puede quedarse a pesar de las circunstancias. (¿Quizás algo pasó mal entre los dos?)


----------



## rositafr

Sí, se supone que el chico le ha hecho daño, pongo aquí el texto entero:
Dénudée, déçué, le dos au mur, j'en étais là de ma perplexité quand j'ai entendu une voix pâteuse me rassurer: Hé, tu peux rester quand même, hein. 
Si j'avais en une carabine sous la main, j'aurais visé la tête.


----------



## chlapec

Hola, una traducción que me parece posible, a la vista del contexto: Oye, que puedes quedarte, eh...


----------



## Nircolartor

*Nueva pregunta*​

¿Cuál sería la traducción aquí?:

Alors elle avait forcé sa toux pour lui infliger quand même des remords.

_Le Petit Prince_

Gracias.


----------



## pedroveg

A pesar de todo


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

*Nueva pregunta*​

Buenas noches, por favor, ¿"quand même" puede significar "aunque"? miren este ejemplo (Le tour du monde en quatre-vings jours):

« Eh bien, voulez-vous me mener à Bordeaux ?

— Non, quand même vous me paieriez deux cents dollars !

Esa es la respuesta del capitán de un trasatlantico a Phileas Fogg.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## jprr

Gabriel Aparta said:


> ¿"quand même" puede significar "aunque"?


Lorsque la signification est "quand [ bien ] même" comme c'est le cas ici:
voir quand bien même + conditionnel


----------

